# looking for info



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Ok, I'm wanting to search this, but don't know where to start. I know the basics of how turbos work, but I want to get a little more in depth. Specifically what turbos will do what for the car, and the little specifics that result from it. What are some good places I can start reading at? I was looking at HorsePowerFreaks.com and saw all the little things (trim, A/R, etc.). I'm looking for somewhere that will explain what effects the different numbers will have. Thanks for the help guys!

EXAMPLE: I know that the T3/T4 is a fairly popular turbo because it puts down some good horsepower while still have a quick spool. I want to know the reasons behind that...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Go to barnes & noble or amazon.com and pick up Corky Bell's Maximum Boost, the defining book on boost. That, or you can read thousands of posts from many different forums and still be missing some tidbits of information, like myself.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Cool. I'll look that book up. Which forums do you reccomend? Any good websites with info?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Here, sr20de & NICO, as well as some DSM forums. As for websites, just google it


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

dsmtuners.com i was a member there, anyway just tell them you have a 91 gsx and you want to know about turbos and such, they will help you out a great deal, just dont let them kow your non-dsm and or non turbo, they dislike outsiders... they all have the same father, just different mothers, i have the maximum boost book, so if you have specific questions pm me or aim: lotus2843, i've been a dsmer for 3 years


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ahh, more dsmers going to the dark side. Always good to see that.

<~~~~~~BTW, former DSMer, had a 95 gst


----------

